# skull i found on dirt pile



## portland med. man (Feb 27, 2005)

found it at a construction site just hanging out and smiling at the workers i saw him looking at me and said your comin with papa . he just nodded yes and came home with me washed it of and he was a little damaged a busted nose and some small flakes of the top thought you poison people would like a glimpse


----------



## Tandy (Feb 28, 2005)

Great bottle. There's one for sale on Ebay at present.

 http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=897&item=6157477778&rd=1 

 Tandy


----------



## Mainepontil (Mar 4, 2005)

Not bad Nitro, I bet there are more in that huge pile just waiting for the snow to melt.


----------



## Toxic_Waste (May 24, 2005)

[&:] This little blue avatar is probably the closest thing I will ever have to a blue skull bottle. Maybe someday ....


----------

